# Crusty nose



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Ouch! Have you taken him to the vet?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

That looks extremely concerning and probably painful...I'd be taking him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

Vet. I'd go sooner than later.
Just curious. What do his footpads look like?


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

That doesn’t look good. I doubt a nose cream ( moisturizer) could help. Does he guard it ( painful ) ? Hoping for a less than serious diagnosis.


----------



## mom_of_haka (Nov 25, 2021)

He sees the vet on a regular basis but this came up since his recent visit. 

His foot pads are all good.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

mom_of_haka said:


> He sees the vet on a regular basis but this came up since his recent visit.
> 
> His foot pads are all good.


I would still try to take him in sooner than his next appointment, or at the very least email those pictures to the vet to see if they want to see him sooner.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

My first thought was hyperkeratosis but that looks odd. I'd be at the vet asap.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’d go sooner than later in case it’s something serious. If it is, I’m sure the sooner the diagnosis and treatment, the better. If it’s something that can be taken care of easily, then great and he’ll feel better.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

To the OP: any updates on this?


----------



## jacob brown (1 mo ago)

Max also faced the same problem with his nose last year. And I was worried a lot that it is something serious, and my dog's groomer told me it is perfectly normal and suggested me to use wax from puppington . And it actually helped Max and cleared my confusion as this is common in dogs when winter arrives same as the humans get dry skin during winters. And still if this will not help to recover the Wounds of your dog's nose Due to the Dryness of nose you may visit the vet. So do not worry and use some good products to ease the dryness of the nose of your Dog.


----------



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

jacob brown said:


> Max also faced the same problem with his nose last year. And I was worried a lot that it is something serious, and my dog's groomer told me it is perfectly normal and suggested me to use wax from puppington . And it actually helped Max and cleared my confusion as this is common in dogs when winter arrives same as the humans get dry skin during winters. And still if this will not help to recover the Wounds of your dog's nose Due to the Dryness of nose you may visit the vet. So do not worry and use some good products to ease the dryness of the nose of your Dog.


I'm glad it helped your dog, but I'm a groomer as well and I would never consider chunks of a dogs nose falling off "normal". We have cold winters where I live and I've never had my dogs experience this, ever.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

I do not want to be the bearer of bad news but get this checked ASAP. My Bailey developed this nose crust at the same time he started sneezing for no apparent reason. His Vet thought it to be allergies but I had a terrible sinking feeling. I pushed for a CT scan and he did have a mast cell tumor on the same side as his dry crusts which seemed to appear almost overnight . It was very aggressive. With all my heart I do not wish this on yours. I did use a nose salve that helped a lot but he eventually succumbed to this cancer as it became more difficult to breathe. Praying yours is not THAT .


----------

